# white/blue eyes



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey everyone it's been a minute since I have been around these parts but I have a question which you guys might be able to help me with. I groom a couple of days a week at a doggie day care. We have numerous pits in here and one in particular has won my heart. His name is Pretty Boy and he is every bit of his name. I have been drooling over this dog for sometime now and under the impression he is a clients dog. Today I found out he is homeless. Apparently he was found on the side of the road. I want to bring him home until I have to place him in another home or my woman falls in love with him. As far as temperament goes he is very passive and extremely loving. he has been playing with a pack of 90 plus dogs under the supervision of expert trainers and at this point perfect family dog material. The only question I have is about his eye color. They are white/blue like a husky's or a Dalmatian with one white eye, except his are both that color. He responds well to commands and I am posative he isn't deaf, however I am wondering what other genetic flaws might appear as a result of this. I believe him to have bee en dumped on the side of the road because the abda and the ukc won't paper these dogs so the shit head breeder just dumped him. Also his temperament is not that of a worker. Despite his orgins this dog has been placed in the best place I know of for socialization, with the best people working with him daily for the past 6 months. I found out today they are going to get rid of him. His eyes, though beautiful, could pose serious health risks if I'm not mistaken. I was wondering what problems I or the individual who takes him might face?


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

The color of his eyes would be the least of my worries. It does happen occasionally that blue eyes or glass/cracked eyes show up. Its a genetic flaw or a sign of something mixed in a ways back. Its not a sign of any brain issues or that the dog will go crazy or anything like that its just an eye color thats not accepted by the standard. He will be more prone to skin issues being a white dog, like allergies, sun burn, ect.

What would worry me is now knowing the history of the dog, taking in rescued pits is a pretty risky deal. You don't know who they interact with other dogs, or if there have a tendancy to be, food, toy, people possesive. If the dog has ever bite someone, ect ect. Its just a list of IFS. There was just a thread posted up by Marty about someone trying to rescue a pit.

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/11754-were-hearing-often.html

He needs to go to someone who is VERY familiar with the breed, willing to do a crate and rotate, and doesn't live a fantasty world well all dogs can be taught to get along.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

I feel you. But this a rare except. He has a loving home and has been officially checked for termperance tolerance since 8 weeks by real deal trainers. he is a well breed dog and and is sweet as pie with other dogs. The isn't a place on earth as with it as this day care. They going to get rid of him due to his breed at 6 months though. I will have to show you pics at some point. they often have over a 100 dogs together who don't make a sound. these dogs are actually rigeressly screened before they can come into the pack and they are trained individually while they are there. pretty boy has one of the best temperaments i have seen. He had mange but we have already taken care of that. He is a red nose with alot of white markings. i am picking him up Tuesday. Just wanted to be able to warn his future home of any problems that might occur as a result of the eyes color. For the record I don't advocate rescuing most dogs unless the person doing so knows what they are getting into. Pretty Boy is far from a typical rescue. He is more like the score of a life time.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Well Good! I am assuming he in neutered since he is from a rescue, the only thing I would have said is don't breed him. Other than that eye color is just a color.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

AWWW HESOUNDS LIKE A LOVEBUG!!! show me some pics!!


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> Well Good! I am assuming he in neutered since he is from a rescue, the only thing I would have said is don't breed him. Other than that eye color is just a color.


no he isn't neutered. in fact he isn't so much a rescue. a client found him and said she would pay for all of his meds if we would keep him in our daycare. they are about to send him away because they won't take pits over 6 months of age. I will nueter him because it's not like he could get papered plus his origins are unknown. if my girl can't fall in love with him he will be placed in a very loving and able home.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

If he DO get him neutered you CAN get Limited Privilage papers and you can compete in any event except conformation for Champion titles.

United Kennel Club: Limited Privilege


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Job bleezy .. I am hoping you can keep him he sounds like a keeper for sure!


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

really? good to know! he appears to be a real pit, maybe some staff blood but i doubt it. seems to me someone dumbed him because of his submissive nature, or mange, or eyes. he sure has come around though! . his paws tell a story of big things to come. . he is a red nose. Can't wait to show you guys this boy! You can get papers on a dog with this eye color? pics this tuesday!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

yes because the dog will be *FIXED*, you don't get a generational pedigree like with other dogs but they give you sort of a permit to compete with the other dogs in all the events. I believe you get to give him a registered name and on the paperwork it will say "Blah Blahs Bleezy's Dog" of unknown origion or bloodline.

Also if this dog is a PUPPY his eye color may very well change as most puppies are born with bluer eyes.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes you can get him limited reg when fixed. If he was born out of UKC papered parents he could be papered, not that you know his parents, but just saying you can even still paper these guys when they have papered parents, they just can't compete in show. Blue eyes is a disqualifying fault it doesn't mean they can't have their papers. He sounds like a doll! Sometimes you run into blindness especially with the dog being white also but I have seen several blue eyed pits with no health issues at all.


----------



## Mr. Bleezy (Apr 4, 2008)

cOoL! He has alot of white markings but mostly he is tan. Almost like a fawn. Pics soon!


----------



## Sir Brew (Jul 17, 2013)

Mr. Bleezy said:


> Hey everyone it's been a minute since I have been around these parts but I have a question which you guys might be able to help me with. I groom a couple of days a week at a doggie day care. We have numerous pits in here and one in particular has won my heart. His name is Pretty Boy and he is every bit of his name. I have been drooling over this dog for sometime now and under the impression he is a clients dog. Today I found out he is homeless. Apparently he was found on the side of the road. I want to bring him home until I have to place him in another home or my woman falls in love with him. As far as temperament goes he is very passive and extremely loving. he has been playing with a pack of 90 plus dogs under the supervision of expert trainers and at this point perfect family dog material. The only question I have is about his eye color. They are white/blue like a husky's or a Dalmatian with one white eye, except his are both that color. He responds well to commands and I am posative he isn't deaf, however I am wondering what other genetic flaws might appear as a result of this. I believe him to have bee en dumped on the side of the road because the abda and the ukc won't paper these dogs so the shit head breeder just dumped him. Also his temperament is not that of a worker. Despite his orgins this dog has been placed in the best place I know of for socialization, with the best people working with him daily for the past 6 months. I found out today they are going to get rid of him. His eyes, though beautiful, could pose serious health risks if I'm not mistaken. I was wondering what problems I or the individual who takes him might face?


I have blue eyed, blue nose, blue fawn male who is 2 yr old. He is in great health. No problem at all. Great with other dogs and cats and children. He is the son of my blue male and blue female. Both parents have green eyes and no health issues. I have been offered thousands for him but he is my baby and not for sale. I remember when blue dogs had lots of health problem. Now they are breed with no health issue any longer.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Sir Brew said:


> I have blue eyed, blue nose, blue fawn male who is 2 yr old. He is in great health. No problem at all. Great with other dogs and cats and children. He is the son of my blue male and blue female. Both parents have green eyes and no health issues. I have been offered thousands for him but he is my baby and not for sale. I remember when blue dogs had lots of health problem. Now they are breed with no health issue any longer.


First off, this thread was started in 2009. I don't believe any of the original posters would know that you responded. Second, breeding for color does cause health issues. There are members of this forum who've had or have blue dogs with health issues, namely allergies. Breeding for color is a recipe for problems and any "breeder" breeding for color should be viewed as suspect IMO.

Do you breed your dogs for show? Are they papered? You realize that blue eyes is a fault in both APBT and AmBullies, right?

Welcome to GP.


----------



## gerhart (Apr 14, 2013)

Not all white dogs get sun burn.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

Sir Brew said:


> I have blue eyed, blue nose, blue fawn male who is 2 yr old. He is in great health. No problem at all. Great with other dogs and cats and children. He is the son of my blue male and blue female. Both parents have green eyes and no health issues. I have been offered thousands for him but he is my baby and not for sale. I remember when blue dogs had lots of health problem. *Now they are breed with no health issue any longer*.


another walking thread. i kinda like these! lol

so where did you hear this? breeding practice is getting worse. not better.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

gerhart said:


> Not all white dogs get sun burn.


white coats are not a fault because of sun burn. someone else may correct me if i'm wrong, but white coats are associated with higher frequency of blindness.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Solid white dogs can often be blind, or deaf or both.. Blue eyes in the breed does happen and many old timers have always said: never trust a blue eyed dog, never trust a white dog.. So I imagine a white dog with blue eyes is double trouble. White dogs like blue dogs also are prone to skin diseases and abnormalities more than sunburn.  

Blue eyes come about in a few lines when bred really tight .. Colby, Boyles, Jeep/Redboy X, etc.. Some folks keep em and don't have a problem at all.. Other keep a blue eyed dog only to get bit or get their kids or house guest bit... I had a blue eyed Jeep/Redboy dog once and ignored the ol timers warning. Yeah that dog ended up biting my oldest son pretty good... she had to go (house dog or not).. Just me, I no longer take the chance. Solid white bulldogs and bulldogs with blue eyes are not something Im willing to try again.... :cheers: to each there own..


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

blind AND deaf? i didn't know that.
i also didn't know it was linked to behavior either. that's interesting. thanks!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

JoKealoha said:


> blind AND deaf? i didn't know that.
> i also didn't know it was linked to behavior either. that's interesting. thanks!


with regarding bulldogs... I had white huskies and wolfdogs with blue or one blue eye and not ever a problem.


----------

